# Dental checkup costs



## Fedupwtbs (15 Jan 2013)

Hi all

Went to the dentist yesterday for a checkup which included cleaning.

I was charged 60 euros for 5 minutes work.

Had the same thing done last May and was not charged as I was told I was entitled to one free check up a year. 

Has this entitlement being removed since the budget?

Don't have a medical card and currently paying PRSI.

Assuming its normal it really is a rip off. Surely 25/30 euros would be enough.

Another example of what's wrong with this country....


----------



## terrysgirl33 (15 Jan 2013)

You are entitled to one checkup a year, so you are not due another checkup until after May.  It used to be a checkup and cleaning...


----------



## wbbs (15 Jan 2013)

A cleaning would normally take more than 5 minutes and cost more than €60 in my experience.


----------



## Sandals (15 Jan 2013)

A full clean and polish is €80 in my dentist, 5 minutes is far too quick.


----------



## becky (15 Jan 2013)

I too pay more, more like €80/€90 for both.  Cleaning would take 20 - 25 minutes.


----------



## vandriver (15 Jan 2013)

My dentist has a dental nurse and a receptionist .When you add in premises ,insurance and rates and running costs,how would it be possible to charge as low as you suggest?


----------



## Fedupwtbs (15 Jan 2013)

My GP has a receptionist, nurse and premises. It still only costs me 25 euros to give regular bloods.

Don't really get your point.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (15 Jan 2013)

becky said:


> I too pay more, more like €80/€90 for both.  Cleaning would take 20 - 25 minutes.



My cleaning and checkup was 5 ,minutes. Maybe I missed something. Was it just a check up. I asked for cleaning.

Would checkup by itself cost 60 euros.


----------



## becky (15 Jan 2013)

Yes a check up costs at least €60. My dentist has a separate hygienist so that adds to the cost.  I'm due a cleaning next month so will post back.


----------



## Time (15 Jan 2013)

> My dentist has a separate hygienist


They all have these days. It is a handy revenue stream.


----------



## MrEarl (16 Jan 2013)

Hello,

I have moved to a new dentist within the past 12-months, in an effort to reduce costs.  They are part of a chain of dentists - called "Smiles" & I think they have offices almost nationwide.  I go to the branch on Waterloo Road, which is clean, modern and well equipped with about 4-5 dentists, receptionists and other staff.

They publish their prices here on their website, which I think is helpful:  www.smiles.ie/routine/price-list  if anyone is interested.  I believe they are competitive (they are certainly cheaper than my former dentist, for example).

Please note that I have absolutely no commercial relationship with this business and am no more than a satisfied customer.

I hope this is of help.

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## STEINER (16 Jan 2013)

In 2010 I paid €80 for a first visit to a dentists.  15 mins checkup with the dentist including x-ray and about 30 minutes descaling and polishing with the hygienist.

€60 for 5 minutes is not good.


----------



## Gaothfar (11 Mar 2017)

I switched dentists recently and now get a reminder for my 4-monthly hygienist appointment. Needless to say I don't fall for it. An annual dental check up from the dentist should be more than adequate to stay healthy. I suspect that hygienists are a parallel service operating out of dental surgeries or to put in simply - a scam.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (11 Mar 2017)

I disagree. I get my teeth cleaned by my dentist every four months, and think it's a great preventative measure.


----------



## llgon (11 Mar 2017)

Gaothfar said:


> An annual dental check up from the dentist should be more than adequate to stay healthy.



A check-up will do nothing to keep you healthy. It's the treatment that's advised that will e.g. hygienist appointment. Not much point going for the check-up if you think the follow-up treatment is a scam. Have you anything to back up your theory or is it just a hunch?


----------



## Dan Murray (11 Mar 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I disagree. I get my teeth cleaned by my dentist every four months, and think it's a great preventative measure.



Almost totally agree - I visit my hygienist twice p.a.

A dentist pal recommended this to me - saying that hygienists will probably do a better cleaning job for less money because it's their speciality and the market values their time significantly less. This makes sense if you compare with other professions. Take your game, Gordon - say in a tax practice, there are times (i.e. certain functions) when a newly qualified associate could do a better and certainly cheaper job than his senior partner!


----------



## terrysgirl33 (13 Mar 2017)

In the good old days, when PRSI covered two checkups and cleaning a year, I started getting this done.  The condition of my teeth improved significatly with this.  Every 4 months seems quite often, but getting teeth cleaned seems an easy way of preventing bigger problems.  I got my teeth checked in August last and the dentist said I only needed a checkup and cleaning once a year, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Steven Barrett (13 Mar 2017)

Gaothfar said:


> I switched dentists recently and now get a reminder for my 4-monthly hygienist appointment. Needless to say I don't fall for it. An annual dental check up from the dentist should be more than adequate to stay healthy. I suspect that hygienists are a parallel service operating out of dental surgeries or to put in simply - a scam.



If you think it's a scam, don't go. 

If you are supposed to get your teeth cleaned every 4 months, that is what they will recommend. If you don't want to pay that, go less. To call it a scam is a bit much.


Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Purple (14 Mar 2017)

Dentists are very expensive but then again so are doctors. They seem to place a very high value on their own time.
€50 or €60 for 50 or 10 minutes of someone's time seems very expensive, especially when you are going to your GP to be told something you already know;
You, "I have a chest infection and need an antibiotic"
Your GP, "Yes, that's right, you have a chest infection and need an antibiotic". That's €60 please, oh, and there's a prescription which will cost you twice as much as it would cost in the UK and four times what it costs in Spain. Oh, and you think I'm overpaid don't ask what the Pharmacist makes!" 
She laughs and tells you to come back in two weeks so she can charge you again if she got it wrong.

I get my teeth cleaned once a year. I've one filling.


----------



## Gaothfar (10 Apr 2017)

I am, of course, all in favour of having my teeth cleaned at least once a year or more if directed by the dentist. 
The hygienist scam doesn't wash with me but the badgering from them does.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Apr 2017)

Guys, we don't discuss medical issues, so please don't take the thread off topic into medical issues.


----------

